# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يجوز للأب تقبيل أبناءه الصغار على الفم ؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الإخوة الفضلاء، هل يجوز للأب تقبيل أبناءه الصغار على الفم ؟ و هل من فرق بين الجنسين ؟ و هل هنا حد لسن الجواز ؟ أفيدوني أفادكم الله أيها

----------


## جولدن توربان

طفلتك التي من صُلبك, طبعا لك أن تقبلها وتدلعها حتى تحس في نفسك أنها ماعادت صغيرة على ذلك. القرار بيدك وحدك وليس لأحد أن يحدد لك كيف ومتى تتوقف عن إظهار حبك لها.
وطبعا التقبيل من الفمّ بعد سِن البلوغ ممنوع, هذه محسومة طبعا.

----------


## رأفـــت المعيقلي

السلام عليكم 

الملاطفة شئ مطلوب مع الأهل ، وهو أمر مستحب ، إلا أن ذلك يتحدّد بقواعد لا تخرجه عن إطاره الصحيح إلى ضده .

ومن تلك القواعد :

1- أن لا يمزح مع الأبناء بحيث تصل إلى درجة التفاهة والخروج عن الوقار إلى مرحلة الوقاحة .

2- أن يلعب مع الأبناء بما يناسب مرحلتهم العمرية - إذا أمكن ذلك - بشرط أن لا يكون اللعب بالمحرمات من الألعاب .

3- أن يبتعد عن تقبيل المميزين من الأولاد بدون مناسبة تدعو إلى ذلك ، ونعرف التقبيل المناسب من غيره من خلال طبيعة التقبيل ، فإن كان لأجل الإحتفال - مثلاً - بمناسبة فوز الولد في المدرسة أو في يوم عيد ميلاده أو في مجيئه من سفر وما شابه ذلك مما ينتفي فيه الحس الجنسي عادة فلا بأس بذلك ، وأما أن يكون التقبيل لأجل غير مناسبة 
مما يحس فيه الشاب أن التقبيل غير طبيعي فإن الترك حينئذ هو المطلوب في المقام .

إلا أنه يجب على الأب أو القريب أن يمتنع عن تقبيل ابنته ومن هم من أرحامه إذا كانوا مثلاً قد أتوا من سفر أو بمناسبة عرس وما شابه في الخد أو الفم ، دون ما إذا كان ذلك في ما بين العينين والرأس ، وخصوصاً أما م الطفل المميز القريب ، لما له من تاثير على نفسية الطفل فيتأثر به ويحسن وصفه للأخرين من أقرانه .

وقد ورد في الروايات استحباب التقبيل بكثرة من قبل الأب لبناته إلى ما قبل ست سنين ، وأما بعد بلوغ ست سنين فقد ورد النهي عن ذلك ، وأما الصبيان فإن كثرة تقبيلهم تكون لما قبل بلوغهم سبع سنوات ، وأما بعد بلوغهم ذلك فإنه يلزم مراعاة ما مر في رقم 
( 3 ) ، خصوصاً إذا بلغوا سن التمييز ( سن العاشرة فما فوق ) .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سنكمل الحديث فيما بعد

وتقبلو تحياتي ؛؛؛؛

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> - أن يبتعد عن تقبيل المميزين من الأولاد بدون مناسبة تدعو إلى ذلك ، ونعرف التقبيل المناسب من غيره من خلال طبيعة التقبيل ، فإن كان لأجل الإحتفال - مثلاً - بمناسبة فوز الولد في المدرسة أو في يوم عيد ميلاده أو في مجيئه من سفر وما شابه ذلك مما ينتفي فيه الحس الجنسي عادة فلا بأس بذلك ، وأما أن يكون التقبيل لأجل غير مناسبة 
> مما يحس فيه الشاب أن التقبيل غير طبيعي فإن الترك حينئذ هو المطلوب في المقام .
> إلا أنه يجب على الأب أو القريب أن يمتنع عن تقبيل ابنته ومن هم من أرحامه إذا كانوا مثلاً قد أتوا من سفر أو بمناسبة عرس وما شابه في الخد أو الفم ، دون ما إذا كان ذلك في ما بين العينين والرأس ، وخصوصاً أما م الطفل المميز القريب ، لما له من تاثير على نفسية الطفل فيتأثر به ويحسن وصفه للأخرين من أقرانه .


الله يهديكم ، وفيها شيء إذا العم أو الخال أو الأخ قبل محارمه على الخد ؟؟؟ ولم ساويت بين قبلة الفم والخد في الحكم ؟
من اين اتيت بهذا المنع يا اخي ؟؟
سئل الشيخ ابن باز  : هل يجوز أن أقبل أختي أو تقبلني؟ 
الجواب : لا بأس أن تقبل أختك وتقبلك ، وهكذا جميع محارمك كعمتك وخالتك وزوجة أبيك وأمك وبنت أخيك تقبلها مع الخد أو مع الأنف أو جبهتها أو رأسها إن كانت كبيرة ، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل فاطمة إذا دخلت عليه أو دخل عليها يأخذ بيدها عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والصديق أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما دخل على ابنته عائشة وهي مريضة قبلها مع خدها . 

==
وأنا اقول إن أغلب آراء الناس في القبل بين المحارم تحكمها العادات والتقاليد !!

----------


## الموحده

> 3- أن يبتعد عن تقبيل المميزين من الأولاد بدون مناسبة تدعو إلى ذلك ، ونعرف التقبيل المناسب من غيره من خلال طبيعة التقبيل ، فإن كان لأجل الإحتفال - مثلاً - بمناسبة فوز الولد في المدرسة أو في يوم عيد ميلاده أو في مجيئه من سفر وما شابه ذلك مما ينتفي فيه الحس الجنسي عادة فلا بأس بذلك ، وأما أن يكون التقبيل لأجل غير مناسبة 
> 
> وتقبلو تحياتي ؛؛؛؛


هداني الله واياك وكفانا تقليد الغرب الكافر انتم ايها العرب تمسكوا بعروبتكم بعد دينكم وليس في دين الله اعياد ميلاد ولا احتفالات كهذه

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> هل يجوز للأب تقبيل أبناءه الصغار على الفم ؟ و هل من فرق بين الجنسين ؟ و هل هنا حد لسن الجواز ؟ أفيدوني أفادكم الله أيها



العلماء  الذين حرموا تقبيل من الفم عموما لانه مظنة الشهوة, بالتالي كل قبلة كانت فيها مجلبة للشهوة فلا يجوز حتى لو كانت على الخد,و الشرع قد جاء بسد الذرائع.

و لكن هل تقبيل الصغار خصوصا الأبناء الذين هم من صلب الأب يكون فيه شهوة أو مظنة شهوة؟

لا اظن ذلك إلا من كان حالة شاذة كما, أن هذه الحالة تنتفي في الأعراف التي تكون فيها سائدة

قال ابن بطال  _شرح البخاري_
ويجوز تقبيل الولد الصغير فى سائر جسده

و استدل ابن بطال بحديث تقبيل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لزبيبة الحسن إلا أن النووي و الشيخ الألباني و ابن القيسراني و غيرهم ضعفوا الحديث و حسنه الهيثمي.


و الله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

كما يمكن الإستدلال بهذا الحديث  على جواز تقبيل الأطفال من الفم.

عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ قَالَ
رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَمُصُّ لِسَانَهُ أَوْ قَالَ شَفَتَهُ يَعْنِي الْحَسَنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَنْ يُعَذَّبَ لِسَانٌ أَوْ شَفَتَانِ مَصَّهُمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ{رواه أحمد و الطبراني}


قال الأرناؤوط
إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح غير عبد الرحمن بن أبي عوف الجرشي فقد روى له أبو داود والنسائي وهو ثقة 

{راجع مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي}

و الله أعلم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

رأفت العتيبي
أخي الحبيب لا أدري على ماذا اعتمدت عليه في ذكر هذه الضوابط والقواعد، بالوالدين من حقهما تقبيل أبنائهم وضمهم وهذا مما يقوي رابطة المحبة، وكثير ما يُذكر من القواعد والضوابط تصلح مع مرضى القلوب الذين تجودوا والعياذ بالله من معنى الأبوة

----------


## عالم لغة

تقبيل المداعبة والملاعبة يكون للطفل الصغير جدا، وهذا ما وقع من رسول الله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-
أمّا تقبيل الكبار كطالب عمره 7 سنين أو فوق، فيعتبر ثقالة دم وسوء تقدير وشذوذ اجتماعي، ولا إخال شعبا من الشعوب يفعل هذا مع أبنائه، فلماذا نسأل عنه ؟!!
أمّا تقبيل الكبير (الابن أو الابنة أو ابن الأخ ...) على الخدين، فلا بأس به، وهي عادة الناس في المناسبات والعيدين والجمعة.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

عالم لغة وكأنك ما شاء الله عرفت الشعوب كلها إذا كان تقبيل الطفل ذو سبع سنوات شاذ عندكم اجتماعيا فنحن الشذوذ عندنا في مجتمعنا هو عدم تقبيل الطفل ذو سبع سنوات ولا أدري من أين جئتم بهذه الثقافة العجيبة في عدم تقبيل الأبناء فوق سبع السنوات إلا في المناسبات؟!
أما قولك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل الطفل الصغير فقط دون الكبير فلا أدري خفي عليك حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تقبيله لابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها روى أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ قالت: ما رأيت أحداً كان أشبه سمتاً ودلاً وهدياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فاطمة، كانت إذا دخلت عليه قام إليها فأخذ بيدها فقبلها وأجلسها في مجلسه، وكان إذا دخل عليها قامت إليه فأخذت بيده فقبلته وأجلسته في مجلسها

----------


## عالم لغة

يا أبا قتادة؛ هناك تقدير في جوابي، هذا السؤال:*هل يجوز للأب تقبيل أبناءه الصغار على الفم ؟*وهذا جوابي؛ سأضع التقدير بين قوسين؛ حتى تفهم كلامي .تقبيل المداعبة والملاعبة (على الفم) يكون للطفل الصغير جدا، وهذا ما وقع من رسول الله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-
أمّا تقبيل الكبار كطالب عمره 7 سنين أو فوق، فيعتبر ثقالة دم وسوء تقدير وشذوذ اجتماعي، ولا إخال شعبا من الشعوب يفعل هذا مع أبنائه، فلماذا نسأل عنه ؟!!
أمّا تقبيل الكبير (الابن أو الابنة أو ابن الأخ ...) على الخدين، فلا بأس به، وهي عادة الناس في المناسبات والعيدين والجمعة.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

أعتذر أخي عالم لغة لم أفهم كلامك الأول جيدا وإنما أوتيت من قبَل التسرع وجزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

تتمة من باب الفائدة ، سئل شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
فضيلة الشيخ ، يكْثُر في بعض العوائل أن الرجل إذا كان قادماً من سفر أو في مناسبات أو الأعياد يقبِّل محارمه كعماته أو خالاته أو أخواته. فما رأيكم في هذا؟
الجواب :
 تقبيل الرجل عماته أو خالاته أو أخواته أو أمهاته أو جداته أو بناته أو بنات أبنائه أو بنات بناته كل هذا جائز ولا بأس به؛ لأنهن محارم، لكن العلماء رحمهم الله شددوا في تقبيل الفم، وقالوا: لا يقبل على الفم إلا زوجته؛ لأن هذا ربما يُحَرِّك الشهوة.
وعلى هذا فإن كانت المرأة التي تريد أن تقبلها من المحارم أكبر منك فقبل جبهتها أو رأسها، وإن كانت دونك فقبل الخد والجبهة بشرط ألا تحس بحركة، فإن كنتَ تخشى على نفسك فلا تَقْبَل ولا تُقَبِّل، هذا هو الحكم؛ لكن نسأل أولاً عن التقبيل: هل هو مشروع كلما لاقيت إنساناً تقبله؟ لا.
ليس مشروعاً، الذي يُشْرع كلما لاقيت إنساناً هو: المصافحة دون التقبيل؛ إلا إذا كان هناك سبب مثل: قدم من سفر، أو كان لك مدة لم تره، فهذا لا بأس، وإلا فالمصافحة هي السنة.
وبالمناسبة: أنبه على شيء حدث أخيراً وكنا قبل لا نعرفه: إذا لاقاك إنسان لا يأخذ بيدك ويصافحك وإنما يأخذ برأسك على طول، هذا غلط، نحن لا نقول: لا تقبل الرأس، قَبِّل الرأس ممن يستحق أن يُقَبَّل؛ لكن لا تجعله هو الأصل، على طول تمسك يدُك رأسَه وتُقَبِّله، هذا خطأ افعل السنة أولاً وهي: المصافحة، ثم إن كان الرجل أهلاً لأن يُقَبَّل قَبِّل رأسَه، نعم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا مالك على هذه الفائدة

----------

